# Suche eine gute Gamer-Tastatur und Maus



## Natriumion (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo liebe Gamer
Ich bin jetzt mal so frech und schildere mein „Problem“ 
Ich möchte meinem Freund auf Weihnachten eine Tastatur und Maus kaufen. Er gamt am PC, am liebsten Blizzard Games (Starcraft und Diablo) und auch andere Games. Eher ältere, deren Titel ich leider nicht kenne. Das Einzige dass mir merken konnte, war „Borderlands“ (weil es das auf der Playstation auch gibt ).
Ich game zwar selber auch, jedoch bin ich eine Konsolengamerin (Nintendo und Sony) und kenne mich daher im PC-Gaming kaum aus. Und meine Gamer-Kumpels zocken alle auch nur Nintendo und Sony-Konsolen. Der einzige PC-Gamer den ich kenne ist mein Freund - und den kann ich ja schlecht fragen, welche Tastatur und Maus am besten wäre. Ich möchte ja, dass es eine Überraschung wird. Deswegen wende ich mich in voller Demut an euch. 

Er erwähnt in letzter Zeit öfters, dass er gerne eine neue Tastatur und Maus haben möchte, deswegen dachte ich, das wäre ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk für ihn, worüber er sich freuen könnte. Zurzeit hat eine Logitech Tastatur und eine Maus mit dem Kopf einer Raubkatze als Logo. Die Marke kenne ich leider nicht. Welches Betriebssystem er hat (sofern wichtig), weiss ich leider nicht mit Bestimmtheit. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt nicht darauf geachtet .Aber es könnte Windows 7 gewesen sein. Er schwärmt immer von "Razer". Wir waren vorletzte Woche im Urlaub in San Francisco und sind an einem Razer Shop vorbei gekommen, in den er gleich reingestürmt ist und sich mit leuchtenden Augen umgesehen hat  Am besten hat ihm die Razer Blackwidow X Chroma Tastatur gefallen (hab mir extra den Namen gemerkt). Beim surfen nach Gamer-Mäusen kam ich auf die Razer DeathAdder Chroma Maus. Dazu stand, es wäre die beste Gamermaus überhaupt. Nun kann das Razer aber ganz gut von sich selber behaupten und ich als PC-Noob glaube das natürlich 

Kenner des Gebietes frage ich nun: Was empfehlt ihr mir? Was wäre eine gute Tastatur und Maus für ihn? Oder fahre ich mit der Blackwidow X Chroma Tastatur und DeathAdder Chroma Maus ganz gut?  Ich danke euch schon im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!

Merci und Grüsse einer planlosen Freundin eines PC-Gamers


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2016)

Die Maus mit der Raubkatze ist vermutlich ne Roccat, die haben idr nen Raubkatze drauf wie hier Roccat Kone Pure schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Die Frage wäre halt, was du ausgeben willst. Denn allein die Tastatur kostet halt hier in D 180€, die Maus um die 70€. Das ist schon ne Menge Holz. "gut" sind beide aber - ich persönlich finde es nur zu teuer, weil ne Tastatur für zB 120€ und ne Maus für 50€ sicher auch schon sehr sehr gut wären und nur ganz wenige Gamer da wirklich einen Unterschied merken werden. Aber verkehrt machst du mit der Kombination nichts. Allerdings kommt die DeathAdder Chroma bei manchen Leuten nicht gut an, hält nicht lange und ähnliches - da isses aber schwer zu sagen, wie repräsentativ das ist. Von den MEINUNGEN bei Amazon sind 25% jedenfalls mit nur 1-2 Sternen versehen von 5 https://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B00MXV1Q4I  aber man weiß nie, ob diese ca 570 Meinungen vielleicht auf 5000 Verkäufen basieren und die ca 140 schlechteren Meinungen also nur 0,3% ausmachen  

Bei ner Maus kommt dazu: an sich merkt man erst beim "Probegreifen", ob die wirklich zu einem passt. Die "beste" Maus aller Zeiten ist trotzdem für 10-20% der User einfach nur unpassend, so dass die für DIE Leute dann nicht zu empfehlen wäre...  Mäuse gibt es halt wahnsinnig viele, da wäre die Hauptfrage, falls du eine Alternative suchst, wie viele Zusatztasten die Maus haben sollte. Manche Leute wollen zb mit dem Daumen noch zusätzliche 4-5 Tasten oder sogar mehr haben, andere pfeifen drauf.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (4. Oktober 2016)

Muss aber nen guter Freund sein, wenn du so viel Geld ausgibst ^^

Bin auch der Meinung das es keine "beste" Maus oder Tastatur gibt. Jeder sagt was anderes...
Was nützt die "beste" Maus, wenn die so scheiße in der Hand liegt, dass einem hinterher die Hand oder Finger weh tun? Bei Maus würde ich die Finger von lassen, soll er lieber selber machen. Aber ne Tastatur für 180 Euro? Nunja...

Sehe das wie Herbboy, es gibt noch andere gute Sachen die deutlich billiger sind. Letztlich kann man sich überall anscheißen. Mir reicht ne mechanische Tastatur mit normaler Beleuchtung und Makros, was es durchaus auch günstiger gibt. Die Beleuchtung der Razer ist unnötig, weil kein Mensch das geblinke nutzen würde. Wird man ja bekloppt beim zocken xD.


----------



## Natriumion (4. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Maus mit der Raubkatze ist vermutlich ne Roccat, die haben idr nen Raubkatze drauf wie hier Roccat Kone Pure schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ja genau, eine Maus dieser Marke hat er 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre halt, was du ausgeben willst. Denn allein die Tastatur kostet halt hier in D 180€, die Maus um die 70€.



Ich habe offen gestanden keine Ahnung. Da ich nicht weiss, in welchen Preisklassen sich Gamertastaturen und Mäuse bewegen. Aber er erwähnt es eben sehr oft, daher dachte ich, es wäre eine nette Idee, ihm so etwas zu kaufen. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Mäuse gibt es halt wahnsinnig viele, da wäre die Hauptfrage, falls du eine Alternative suchst, wie viele Zusatztasten die Maus haben sollte. Manche Leute wollen zb mit dem Daumen noch zusätzliche 4-5 Tasten oder sogar mehr haben, andere pfeifen drauf.



Wir haben im dem Razer Laden auch Mäuse gesehen, die an der linken Seite ganz viele Tasten hatten. So etwas möchte er nicht. Er hat sich eigentlich nur ganz "normale" Mäuse angesehen. Also für mich sahen sie mal ganz normal aus. Eine gerade Form, nicht diese ergonomisch gebogenen, die gut in der rechten Hand liegen (die haben sicher einen Namen - ich weiss ihn aber nicht XD).



Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Muss aber nen guter Freund sein, wenn du so viel Geld ausgibst ^^



Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich da wirklich wenig aus und weiss nicht, in welchem Rahmen sich gute Mäuse und Tastaturen bewegen. Aber 200€ liegen durchaus drin. 



Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Sehe das wie Herbboy, es gibt noch andere gute Sachen die deutlich billiger sind. Letztlich kann man sich überall anscheißen. Mir reicht ne mechanische Tastatur mit normaler Beleuchtung und Makros, was es durchaus auch günstiger gibt. Die Beleuchtung der Razer ist unnötig, weil kein Mensch das geblinke nutzen würde. Wird man ja bekloppt beim zocken xD.



Die Frage tut mir jetzt wirklich schrecklich leid... Aber was heisst das? "mechanische Tastatur" und was sind Makros?^^' Beleuchtung hab ich kapiert 
Ah so, ich dachte das Geblinke ist für irgendwas nütze beim Gamen. Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich wirklich gar nicht aus. 
Das einzige was ich mal gezockt habe, war Dragon Age: Origins auf dem Laptop xD

Womit zockt ihr denn? Könnt ihr mir etwas Gutes empfehlen?  Die Razer-Sachen sind ja nicht in Stein gemeisselt, dass ist nur das, was ich aufgrund von Gesprächen mit ihm in Erfahrung gebracht habe. Ich lasse mich gerne beraten und es muss ja nicht zwingend Razer sein - solange es gut ist und er Spass beim gamen hat.^^ Geht mir im wesentlichen eigentlich nur darum.  Das er eine neue, gute Maus und / oder Tastatur zum zocken hat.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2016)

Also, lies am besten mal hier den Artikel So spielen die Profis, Teil 1: Kauftipps zu Mäusen und Tastaturen  da wird auch bei "Rubbberdome oder Mechanisch" erklärt, was der Unterschied ist. 

Kurz gesagt: Rubberdome sind Gummimatten mit Kuppeln an den Stellen, wo die Tasten genau drüber sind, und wenn man die Taste drückt, geht die Kuppel nach unten, löst einen Kontakt aus und entfaltet sich wieder, so dass die Taste wieder hochgeht. Bei mechanischen hast du ne richtige kleine Konstruktion für jede einzelne Taste inklusive einer Metallfeder. Letzteres hat ein anderes Tippgefühl, hält theoretisch viel länger, ohne "auszuleiern", und ist aber auch viel teurer. Ne "Gamer"-Tastatur Rubberdome gibt es ab 30€, bei mechanischen geht es erst ab ca 70€ los.

Bei den mechanischen gibt es dann wiederum verschiedene Techniken unter den Tasten, die dafür sorgen, dass du beim Drücken entweder nen kleinen Widerstand (Feedback) spürst, wenn die Taste als "gedrückt" gilt, oder keinen Widerstand, so dass man entweder die Taste bis zum Anschlag drücken oder halt "lernen", ein Gefühl dafür bekommen muss, wie weit man eine Taste drückt, damit der PC den Tastendruck akzeptiert. Die einen mögen es lieber mit Feedback, die anderen ohne. Dann können die Tasten auch noch hörbar klicken oder auch nicht klicken. Das ist dann wiederum Geschmackssache. Im Artikel ist auch eine Tabelle mit den Namen solcher Tasten, denn je nach Eigenschaft heißen die anders.

Ich selber hab die hier, die hat ein Feedback, aber kein Klicken Logitech G710+ Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die ist aber schon was länger zu haben, da ist eine gleichgute neue günstiger, und ich hatte die damals auch als Angebot für 90€ bekommen. Die hat MX-Brown-Tasten, bei Razer nennen sich die Tasten mit der Eigenschaft "Orange". 

An sich müsstest du zumindest wissen, ob er Wert auf Makro-Tasten bei der Tastatur legt. Auch dazu steht was im Artikel. Da hast du Sondertasten zusätzlich zu den F-Tasten, die eine Befehlskette ausführen, die du vorher einprogrammierst. Zb nehmen wir mal an, dass man durch schnelles drücken von AASSADWW einen Specialmove ausführt, dann kann man das auf eine Makrotaste legen, und anstatt die Buchstaben selber einzugeben, drückt man nur auf diese Makrotaste.


----------



## Natriumion (10. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, lies am besten mal hier den Artikel So spielen die Profis, Teil 1: Kauftipps zu Mäusen und Tastaturen  da wird auch bei "Rubbberdome oder Mechanisch" erklärt, was der Unterschied ist.



Merci für den Link. Ich werde mir den Artikel durchlesen! ^^



Herbboy schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Rubberdome sind Gummimatten mit Kuppeln an den Stellen, wo die Tasten genau drüber sind, und wenn man die Taste drückt, geht die Kuppel nach unten, löst einen Kontakt aus und entfaltet sich wieder, so dass die Taste wieder hochgeht. Bei mechanischen hast du ne richtige kleine Konstruktion für jede einzelne Taste inklusive einer Metallfeder. Letzteres hat ein anderes Tippgefühl, hält theoretisch viel länger, ohne "auszuleiern", und ist aber auch viel teurer. Ne "Gamer"-Tastatur Rubberdome gibt es ab 30€, bei mechanischen geht es erst ab ca 70€ los.



Okay, dann sage ich als Laie jetzt mal, dass ich wohl eher eine mechanische Tastatur kaufen werde 



Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich müsstest du zumindest wissen, ob er Wert auf Makro-Tasten bei der Tastatur legt. Auch dazu steht was im Artikel. Da hast du Sondertasten zusätzlich zu den F-Tasten, die eine Befehlskette ausführen, die du vorher einprogrammierst. Zb nehmen wir mal an, dass man durch schnelles drücken von AASSADWW einen Specialmove ausführt, dann kann man das auf eine Makrotaste legen, und anstatt die Buchstaben selber einzugeben, drückt man nur auf diese Makrotaste.



Also bei der Razer die wir gesehen habe, hatte es 5 "M"-Tasten, wovon er gesagt hat, dass ihm das reichen würde. 

Ich tendiere bei der ganzen Geschichte eher aber dazu, ihm "nur" eine Tastatur zu kaufen. Wenn ihr sagt, dass einem eine Maus gut in der Hand liegen muss, klingt das für mich wie Schuhe kaufen  Es muss passen. Und da ist es wohl am Besten wenn er sich selber eine Maus kauft. Da kann er selber testen und schauen, was ihm am Besten passen würde. Ich werde die Logitech von dir aber auf jeden Fall mit auf die Liste setzen. Ich bin froh um jedes Feedback von jedem PC-Gamer. Vielen lieben Dank für deine ausführliche Hilfe! ^____^


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt auch nen ganz neuen Artikel mit Tastaturen Tastaturen für Gamer: Kauftipps und Marktübersicht

Da ist auch eine Liste mit mechnischen Keyboards, die auch programmierbare Tasten haben. Manche haben zwar nur 3-4 Tasten, aber meistens sind die mehrfach belegt, so wie Zb auch auf der Taste 4 gleichzeitig per Shift das $-Zeichen liegt  d.h. dann hat man am Ende nicht nur 3-4, sondern 6-12 Befehle, die man abrufen kann.


----------



## BF2-Veteran (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich liebe die mechanischen Keyboards von Corsair. Richtig gute Verarbeitung und vorallem Gebürstetes Aluminum unter den Tasten. Sieht richtg geil aus.


----------

